# Olympus Headboat trip on Saturday Night



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

Joe has started running his bottom fishing night trips. Olympus is located about 12 miles north of Pt. Lookout and is a quality and friendly operation. Several P&Sers have enjoyed this boat over past few years. It's early in the season, but I'd like to give it a go. Since the drive is 100 miles each way from my house in Rockville, I'm looking for fellow fisherman to share the ride/gas as well as the possibility of some good fishing. Here are the particulars:

Boat location: Ridge MD, St. Mary's County
Boat hours: Depart dock 6pm, return midnight
Fish: Mostly croaker (too early for trout, though some blues may show)
Cost: $45, includes bait (usually squid and shrimp), tackle rental available for about $5. Feel free to bring other baits -- I'll have some herring.
Driving: Leave Rockville around 3:15pm, return around 2:15am
Food/Drinks/Ice: Bring your own
Weather: Beats me! I plan to go as long as no strong winds or heavy rain forecasted, and will call Olympus early Saturday afternoon to confirm conditions.

I can take 3 people plus myself in minivan, one slot may be taken (c-dog23 check your email). To join some fellow P&Sers on this boat trip, please reply to this post, or contact me via email (see my profile, this is fastest way to reach me). 

Tight lines -- Foodfan


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I am surpized the Olympus is going out Saturday night with the terrible weather (T-storms) predicted. Do they have to have a minimal amount of people before they take the boat out?


----------



## Da Real pk (Apr 17, 2002)

I would like to join you also.


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

hey guys I will be there foodfan will email you about getting there. I have been out several times on the olympus and I know the captain has 2 boats. He will go out with almost nobody. I went on time myself and 2 others and there was 2 guys there and he took us. Plus he really works to put you on the fish never been skunked yet.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

In that case, Cdog, I may meet you guys there.


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Unfortunately I am out of town...otherwise I would be there!

I may be able to make a trip the following weekend - my mother-in-law loves to fish (believe it or not). I could get some serious points if I took her!

Foodfan - thanks for making the effort to round up a bunch of P&S folks for the trip.

Let the rest of us know how you do....hopefully the fish are biting and the weather holds.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

An update -- 

Still have space for 2 more. Weather forecast indicates a break in the rain Saturday afternoon into early Sunday. Will keep an eye on wind conditions 

If interested, just send me an email at my office today (see my profile for specifics).

  Foodfan


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I think I'm going to head to Choptank tomorrow and do Norfolk on Sunday. I will try the Olympus another weekend.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Im Heading to NB tonight. Im going to brave the elements and see how it goes. I havent fished since last saturday and im chompin at the bit to get back out. If anyone wants to join me just look for a Blue Suburban and you will know im there.

MC

"Remember,The further you cast he longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## c-dog23 (Apr 4, 2002)

hey just heard that the weather should break just in time. I just hope that the winds don't keep us from going out.


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

The results are in -- good company, pretty decent weather, but only so-so fishing. Went out with DaRealpk, c-dog23, and his wife. Olympus chummed for rockfish until dark, then switched to bottom fishing. Total catch was about a dozen croaker and a medium rock (about 20" as I recall), which was typical -- nobody on the boat had a good catch compared to recent years. According to captain and mates water temperature is much colder than normal in the Bay -- was 55 degrees after reaching about 60 a couple of weeks ago.   

Fishing is expected to pick up when the water warms.

The highlight of the evening was DaRealpk and c-dog23 hooking the same croaker together. Never saw that before. Later, 
DaRealpk did the same again with c-dog23's wife. Need to pull those fish in faster!

Am considering another trip in 3-5 weeks after water warms. Will post invitation on this board.

Foodfan


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad you guys had a good time. FL FISHERMAN and myself had a pretty successful trip to the Tank. Read the Choptank post.

Catman.


----------

